# I challenged the sprinkler gods and lost



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

About 2 months ago I replaced a handful of rotors in the yard. They were original (2003) and had sunk a bit, dirty, and probably just needed a cleaning. Tossed them in the parts bin as it was easier to put in shiny new rotors!

I lowered my HOC .5-.75 inches a couple weeks back and noticed one rotor was dangerously high. It looked as though I left one too many rungs when I cut away the new riser. I mow almost daily now and have been cautious to go very slowly over this head listening for any blade contact and promised myself that after this heat wave I'd go out and lower it.

Well today the sprinkler gods were angered. As I was mowing over this head I hit an armadillo hole, bounce the deck and the back scalp wheel bracket grabbed the head and tore it from the ground, severing it's head from the body leaving it to whither in the hot Texas sun like in a B western ... It was gruesome. Just thankful the thing didn't get it from the blades or I'd be looking at new blades and perhaps new spindles or worse 

NEVER TEMPT THE SPRINKLER GODS!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Yikes :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

:lol:


----------

